# backhoe on john deere 950



## smitty (Sep 3, 2004)

hyd. leaking at cylinder to swing boom left or right, theres a small pressure relief on back of cylinder seems to be only this one, in and out for boom cylinder seems fine.Is this common,can I rebuild it,or replace the entire cylinder?the tractor is late 80's and works fine just need a littlehelp just purchased it and trying to work out the bugs it's been sitting and thought maybe 
I could get away with just a seal.


----------

